# For Steyr AUG fans



## Grenadier (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks to the folks at Glocktalk for pointing this gem out:

http://www.pjs-steyraug.com/

Very nice looking, although the green magazine has to go...  Still, I've always wanted a AUG-type rifle, and if the quality is good, then I'll be getting one.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 5, 2006)

Good to see the bullpup design is alive and well.  Also checkout the FN FS2000 that is currently in production.  http://www.fnhusa.com/contents/cb_fs2000.htm

This one takes readily available AR15 mags and has forward ejection so its lefty friendly.


----------

